# British Duchess



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

A bit of self-indulgence here.A piece of my artwork of this 1958 built BP tanker one of the largest at the time at 42000dwt.
She was scrapped in 1978 as PETROLA 25.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Very good !!!!!!i ll submit some of my pieces of artwork but i must find them
in a my old trunk !!!!!! i am very happy that i am not only the fool of Merchant ships.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

tanker said:


> Very good !!!!!!i ll submit some of my pieces of artwork but i must find them
> in a my old trunk !!!!!! i am very happy that i am not only the fool of Merchant ships.


Thank you for your kind words.It/s good being a fool for Merchant ships.Hope to see your artwork soon.


----------



## Alan Blair (Jun 29, 2005)

This is excellent Paul I like the way she sits in the water, looks as if she's moving -----well done-------------Alan


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Thank you indeed,Alan.Coming from you that is much appreciated.


----------



## WLH (May 15, 2005)

*Wlh*

Like the picture.....were you on board with Captain David Lyle ?, a most
interesting character..............WLH


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Paul you call it self indulgence, I call it pride in your calling and a generous willingness to share things with other members. I'm no art critic but I can appreciate the effort, time and love that went into your picture. I am amazed at the talents on this site that are beginning to show once one person breaks the ice. I say thanks for sharing and keep 'em coming.


----------



## clarkie59 (Oct 28, 2007)

Alan Blair said:


> This is excellent Paul I like the way she sits in the water, looks as if she's moving -----well done-------------Alan


Moving, that was a miricle, when I sailed on her we spent an awful lot of time "Broken Down!"


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Bp tankers*



Fairfield said:


> A bit of self-indulgence here.A piece of my artwork of this 1958 built BP tanker one of the largest at the time at 42000dwt.
> She was scrapped in 1978 as PETROLA 25.


Hi Fairfield.
I sailed on her sister ship,the British Duke
in the mid fifties.
Dave Williams.


----------

